# Help!!!! Halloween Parade Ideas?



## peacemag (Sep 28, 2004)

I am on the committee to arrange the childrens halloween parade this year... The kids are around 4 years old, last year we just pulled them in red wagons, which was boring, since I'm heading it this year, I want it to be great! I was thinking the kids could wear their halloween costumes, maybe on a float or something, with scary music playing, throwing candy to everyone.. anyone have anymore, better, ideas? I'm not crazy about having to decorate a float?
HELP! TIA


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

If your parade route will allow for it, have the parents decorate their own cars or trucks for the parade. The kids could ride along inside throwing candy as you said.

Or if anyone has a couple small trailers to tow, let the children decorate them, shouldn't be too hard or expensive to do that. Seems like the wagon idea may be the perfect thing though...

Paul

"Why do they do it, god damn kids, they'd do anything for Halloween"


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Teach them the Thriller dance nothing would be cuter than a flock of four year olds in costume dancing to that song.besides it's been my experience ,that 4 yr.olds love to act like monsters!LOL good luck,
just a thought.

On all Hallows eve,when the moon is high,I get a little twinkle in my sweet green eyes,For I know haunts abound,with goblins and witches and just may leave you in tatters and stitches ,So careful as you enter my halloween crypt cause safty is the key and i got the neighbors whipped,HAHAHAA,
ISIS


----------



## peacemag (Sep 28, 2004)

Yea, if we can't get a float to decorate, maybe just decorating the wagons would be cute..


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Good things that I've noticed about parades (from years of going to Mardi Gras) is that moving visuals go a long way. As in crepe paper streamers and balloons, they are generally cheap and can really "festive up" whatever it is your'e decorating. Also throwing those cheap bead necklaces make it fun for the crowd, you wouldn't believe how many grown adults fight for those things every Fat Tuesday.


----------

